# Tads climbing out without all front legs.



## dylanserbin (Apr 11, 2009)

So i moved my Tricolor tads into morphing containers today. Most of them have front legs but the odd one just has the back ones. I noticed that some tads with two legs are also trying to climb out, or are just sitting on edge of the sphagnum moss that is sticking out of the water. I dont think it is a concern, but i just wanted to confirm with you guys that its not a problem that theyre coming out too. Should I move them back to tad containers?


----------



## dylanserbin (Apr 11, 2009)

Just a quick update, one died. He had three visible air bubbles under his skin. I dont know if its related to the thread or not.. because the others are all fine.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Do you feed your tads a lot? I have heard of others getting "bubbles" in the gut from too much feeding. Some people have resolved the problem with many water changes and reduce food. I have read of some even popping the bubble but I would not be so brave.


----------



## dylanserbin (Apr 11, 2009)

I feed them once every day or two. I use New Life Spectrum fish food, the smallest size. I also spray the food so it sinks down.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

I was recommended by breeders (one is a major breeder) to use Spirullina Powder mixed with a pellet type frog food (ex. tadpole bites). Just take half the Spirullina and mix with half the pellet food. You may be feeding a little much. Feeding once or twice a week is all I was recommended to feed, and only a few pellets. This keeps your water from getting too dirty. That may help.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If the metamorphs are coming out of the water before the front limbs have emerged then you could be seeing issues with spindly leg. In spindly leg syndrome, something (usually parental nutrition) is disrupting the proper development of some stage of the limb formation. 

As for bubble formation under the skin, this has to be evaluated carefully if the tadpole/froglet is found dead since it could also be due to anaerobic bacterial decomposition after death. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## dylanserbin (Apr 11, 2009)

I dont think they have SLS, ive seen it before and these guys are pretty healthy looking. Nice thunder thighs. I should specify that they werent fully out of water, more so just half up on the moss, like a perched seal.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Okay that is a little different just keep in mind that SLS affected froglets can have perfectly normal looking and usable hind limbs. When the tadpoles have begun to transform, during the phase of conversion to lungs, there is an increased dependence on skin respiration (particularly if since tissues are also restructuring). If they are able to have thier body partly out of the water, they are able to exchange the gases more efficiently. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## dylanserbin (Apr 11, 2009)

Some sad sad news my friends. I went to check up on them this morning and i lost another 5. I am almost 100% sure it was because they would try and climb out. The 4 that have all 4 limbs look to be doing ok. I am getting more tads this week and will not make the same mistake.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Tadpoles close to metamorphosis frequent very shallow water all the time.. If there is something is that they are trying to climb out, it is why they are trying to climb out. There are a lot of things that can cause mortality at that stage ranging from viral infections to chytrid to SLS to poor water quality as some examples 

Ed


----------

